# Not sure whats going on with his color *pic heavy*



## Nuala (Jan 2, 2012)

So as some have ready I got a horse of unknown age, origin, etc from auction. Well I did know and completely expected his coat to change a few times since he was malnourished and hadn't been wormed. However I did not expect this! 

Each side of his body are like two different horses! One side is clean and dark bay/brown and beautiful the other has this odd dappling like nothing I have ever seen. It started just behind his withers and has moved over his hip and up his neck, he even has some on his head but non on his other side!!! Its quite puzzling to me. I am also not sure to call him bay or brown as he is listed under both on his sale papers.

When I first got him he looked almost black with some bay colt hair that hadnt shed out but was later determined to be winter coat and worms.

























Then he started looking healthier and his coat started to change and a few light dapples showed up.


















He had gotten really healthy and was doing great with his ground work in the round pen and being lead around with me on his back occasionally. But still really dark right?









Then the dapples started showing up. First light lines hardly noticeable at a glance. 

















But now they are black lines with light coat instead of dark coat with light lines.

















These I took yesterday when I went out to work him and turn him out in a pasture for a little while for grazing.


















here are some pictures for the color debate that were taken over the last two weeks.

























So what is up with the dapples only on one side and what color is he?


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Sun fading black, and as for the one sidedness to it, well what direction does he like to stand in most often?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Those aren't dapples. IMO they are scarring most likely caused by rain rot or some other fungus.


----------



## Nuala (Jan 2, 2012)

I dont think it is scaring from something he had before I got him as it has started to show unless it was hidden from having not shed his winter coat. Since He has been with me he had two weeks with only partial shade and then was moved to a pen where he had cover. He also couldnt retain heat. I had him out from under cover for 5 minutes when it was raining and he was shaking he got so cold, that was before I wormed him. However I believe it could be something from others handling him when they arent suppose to even be in his pen, which means it would be a current fungus that it not contagious as none of the other horses are having issues and I havent gotten anything. 
I have noticed he has extremely soft/sensitive skin. I put a nylon and metal halter on him and it rubbed his hair off within a week. He doesnt seem to have any issues with the rope halter or sidepull at all however.


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

Those are not dapples, thats a hair loss issue.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nuala (Jan 2, 2012)

OutOfTheLoop said:


> Those are not dapples, thats a hair loss issue.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


There is still hair there. There are only two places without hair a scar on his neck and a places he rubs it off on his chest. 

I was wondering if he had sedorrhea but without testing I wouldnt know for sure. He does get the flacks on his chest and an excessive oil to his skin. Which this would explain the ringworm look to the dapples as well however I have never seen it onesided. He did lose a considerable about of hair around a recent injury on his chest but not so substantially and it grew back.


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

From the pics you posted, it doesn't look like dappling. I would guess some sort of skin damage from a fungus or some other skin infection at some point in his past


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

Nuala said:


> There is still hair there. There are only two places without hair a scar on his neck and a places he rubs it off on his chest.
> 
> I was wondering if he had sedorrhea but without testing I wouldnt know for sure. He does get the flacks on his chest and an excessive oil to his skin. Which this would explain the ringworm look to the dapples as well however I have never seen it onesided. He did lose a considerable about of hair around a recent injury on his chest but not so substantially and it grew back.


I wasn't meaning he's bald lol. The hair looks like it had fallen out at some point due to fungus or infection, and its grown back thinner and a different color.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jennerbear (Dec 28, 2011)

My mare presented with a similar thing! Showed up a couple of weeks ago, and we are baffled. It is only on 1 side, too. No change in feed, no other symptoms presenting, not rain rot. Hair is not falling out, just different texture and color. If this were all over, might consider parasite or nutrient deficiency, but the one side throws everything off. Here she is - 25 y.o. Arab 









Then, called my girlfriend that knows EVERYTHING horse (except this?) - one of HER mares is doing this... and only on one side. She also lives in a different state two hours away. No one in her area has seen anything like it - and these are very knowledgeable horse people. Here is her mare:










Was hoping to get some insight - my monthly horse budget is going to floating, feet, and vaccines - so can't call the vet out yet.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Looks like lacing, possibly? Rare Horse Colors & Markings | The Equinest

Also called giraffe markings, marble, cobweb or lace
Can be from a fungal infection called rain rot or a blood disorder
Can be associated with appaloosa or pintos
Cause is unknown
Generally develops over time


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I was going to say lacing but verona beat me to it! Definitely looks like whats going on in the last two pics posted and to a lesser degree in the first horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

fungal...get your vet out...if its not treated it will take forever to clear...


----------

